# ***Electroflash, Sonic Chic, Cool Heat, New View & Prada Massive Haul***



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

I went on Saturday intending to get a new foundation because mine was just toooo dark for me... and GUESS WHAT... Selfridges is having a sale on all of the perfumes and EVERYTHING ELSE... INCLUDING DIOR, PRADA, GUCCI and all of them lot. I couldn't believe it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			

















. I was literally smiling from ear to ear!!! I went shopping for about 3 hours in there. I got a Dior wallet, Prada bag, 3 new perfumes, and some MAC stuff. I must have spend around £700 that easily but I love everything.

I saw my favourite MA, Lucy, and i was wearing a shade too dark... I must have gotten lighter because it did match a few months ago.





My gorgeous Prada bag... got it for £432. I think that is a bargain.





Dior purse... got it for £135 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













:h  appydance:.





My three new prefumes... Moschino Funny, Juliet Has a Gun Miss Charming, and Juicy Couture





231 Brush (Best brush for Fluidlines), Mineralize Satinfinish NC15, Spaced Out blush, Select Moisturecover NC15





Pic w/ everything

TODAY... I was on my home from work on the bus and went by HOF and saw the collection sign... I was thinking that doesn't look like Cool Heat. So I got off of the bus and went to HOF... and Electroflash, Sonic Chic, New View, and Cool Heat is out tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







. There has been so much speculation in the UK what's coming out tomorrow. I didn't want to get my hopes up so I was just content in getting the Cool Heat stuff and waiting until next month for the rest of it. I am sure my wallet would have been ecstatic. I spent so much today and will be starving for the rest of the month but it is SO worth it.

The very nice manager let me buy my stuff today. I am soooo happy. I was just looking at it and they said they can hold it for me and when I said that I wanted all of the blushes... the manager said I can get what I want today. I wasn't able to get Love Joy because that is still in production and will be out in a few weeks. The blushes... are GORGEOUS. I haven't played with them yet but they don't look like glitter bombs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 





Gentle, Gleeful, Love Thing, & Dainty





Warm Soul, Merrily, Nuance, & Pleasantry





Medium MSF, Fast Thrill lippie, 189 brush





Warm Chill, Cool Heat, Gulf Stream, Blue Flame, Solar White, Hue Turquatic Heat... I know I said I wasn't going to get many but I couldn't resist... love them.


----------



## JesseVanity (Jul 2, 2008)

omg that bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## damsel (Jul 2, 2008)

the blushes look awesome. thanks for posting.


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 2, 2008)

Pretty Blushes!!!!


----------



## n_c (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 2, 2008)

Amazing haul!!! I want all the blushes now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much were the Sonic Chic blushes, just the same as normal?


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_





 Amazing haul!!! I want all the blushes now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How much were the Sonic Chic blushes, just the same as normal?_

 
£15 but the Cool Heat e/s were £11


----------



## Dani California (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That all looks amazing!! What is Nuance like? is it anything like spaced out? 
Also is Dainty peachy at all? They all look AMAZING!! Am trying to tell myself I only need one.........since i have loads of blushes.....hmmm  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brilliant haul!!


----------



## Jot (Jul 2, 2008)

How fab. that is a hell of a haul


----------



## melliquor (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani California* 

 
_OMG!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That all looks amazing!! What is Nuance like? is it anything like spaced out? 
Also is Dainty peachy at all? They all look AMAZING!! Am trying to tell myself I only need one.........since i have loads of blushes.....hmmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brilliant haul!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I dont' see any peach in Dainty... it is a gorgeous pink and Nuance is softer than Spaced Out.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 2, 2008)

OH those blushes!  I wish I could get them allllll!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jul 2, 2008)

Way to tease me with the blushes! lol  They look like utter perfection!  And that was incredibly sweet of the manager!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Susanne (Jul 2, 2008)

I love your haul! Awesome!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 2, 2008)

The blushes look just GORGEOUS!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the pics and enjoy all your new stuff!


----------



## Dani California (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I dont' see any peach in Dainty... it is a gorgeous pink and Nuance is softer than Spaced Out._

 
Thank you, thank you, thank you!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG, softer than spaced out........with shimmer....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mind you, spaced out is a very pale soft peach on me......hmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for posting those pics though. FAB!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your MA's sound lovely as well.......that was lovely, them letting you buy today. Now if only they could all be like that....


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 2, 2008)

im so jealous!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow - that's some haul! Enjoy all your lovely new stuff.


----------



## Divinity (Jul 2, 2008)

Whoa!  I'm green with envy over your whole haul!!  Seriously, ENJOY it all


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 2, 2008)

fabulous haul Mel !


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 2, 2008)

were you eyeing one of those perfumes in selfridges when we went?? i think i remember one of them from then!


----------



## nunu (Jul 2, 2008)

OMG!!! Wooow!! amazing haul enjoy it!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 2, 2008)

Awesome haul!


----------



## catz1ct (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow I can't wait for it to all come out!


----------



## Feminist. (Jul 2, 2008)

woah, amazing haul. jealous!

when you say that the 231 is the best brush for fluidlines... do you mean for lining or using them as a base? because if it's for lining... let me know, i'm STILL searching for the perfect fluidline brush!


----------



## almmaaa (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow great haul!!! I cant wait for the mineralized blushes!!!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jul 2, 2008)

wwooooowwwww.......(droolllll......) amazing haul!


----------



## elegant-one (Jul 2, 2008)

An amazing haul for sure! Thanks for the Droolworthy blush pics.
Enjoy it all!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 2, 2008)

DANG! This is like MAC porn, hehe. Thanks for sharing with us!
*GREAT GREAT GREAT* stuff!!!!


----------



## jamie89 (Jul 3, 2008)

DAAAAMN. amazing haul...so jealous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 enjoy it all! that bag is classic


----------



## Karen_B (Jul 3, 2008)

I am drooling over here! Great haul!


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trollydolly* 

 
_were you eyeing one of those perfumes in selfridges when we went?? i think i remember one of them from then!_

 
I was eyeing Juliet Has a Gun... i love that perfume.  I can see that easily becoming a favourite.


----------



## trollydolly (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I was eyeing Juliet Has a Gun... i love that perfume. I can see that easily becoming a favourite._

 
i thought so hehe


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jul 3, 2008)

OMG !!! What an amazinggg haul :O I sooo want them blushes they are stunning and your bag is gorgeoussss xx Iam so jelous right now hehe x


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Feminist.* 

 
_woah, amazing haul. jealous!

when you say that the 231 is the best brush for fluidlines... do you mean for lining or using them as a base? because if it's for lining... let me know, i'm STILL searching for the perfect fluidline brush!_

 
For lining... I used to use the lip brush to line my eyes w/ f/l because I couldn't use anything else.  I am a bit clumsy and not very steady and the only brush that I could get the perfect line was the lip brush.  My line was a bit thicker than I wanted so I tried the 231 and that is perfect... I get the perfect thin line for my liner.  I have used it everyday since I got it last week.... Love it.


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 3, 2008)

LOVE IT! and i want that bag lol


----------



## aimee (Jul 3, 2008)

ohhh tell me about the juicy perfume what does it smell like?
the bag is gorgeous oh and this pic of fast thrill lippie
im so waiting on fast thrill to come out here ...i want it i want it lol


----------



## melliquor (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_ohhh tell me about the juicy perfume what does it smell like?
the bag is gorgeous oh and this pic of fast thrill lippie
im so waiting on fast thrill to come out here ...i want it i want it lol_

 
I love Fast Thrill.  It is so pretty.  I used it with Wonderstruck and the perfect mid-tone pink... not too light and not to bright.  I will try to post a swatch up later.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jul 3, 2008)

Great, great haul, enjoy!


----------



## concertina (Jul 3, 2008)

Lucky girl!!! What a super-deluxe haul!!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jul 3, 2008)

great haul!


----------



## aimee (Jul 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melliquor* 

 
_I love Fast Thrill. It is so pretty. I used it with Wonderstruck and the perfect mid-tone pink... not too light and not to bright. I will try to post a swatch up later._

 
oh yes yes


----------



## sincola (Jul 4, 2008)

That's a huge haul!!! Enjoy it!!


----------



## ashleync (Jul 7, 2008)

Lovely haul!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 7, 2008)

wow, what a GORGEOUS haul!

and Moschino Funny! smells absolutely delicious


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, what a haul! Enjoy!!


----------

